# Ruta Norte: Sol y encanto.



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bonito thread Roberto, sobre todo me gustó las fotos del mercado de artesanias de Catacaos. Saludos

Algún día tengo que conocer el norte peruano.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bonito thread Roberto, sobre todo me gustó las fotos del mercado de artesanias de Catacaos. Saludos
> 
> Algún día tengo que conocer el norte peruano.


muy pero muy muy cierto igual yo!!!


----------

